# Schools were to go?



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*I was looking at schools also*

Same here, i was looking to do the same thing, but the schools r soooo exspensive and u only get to mount 1 or maybe 2 deer, theres a guy not far from me who went to a school and wow his works sucks, i mean u can see and 1/8inch gap around his eyes, they look bugeyed... I learned and still learning from wasco videos.. I watched it alot and spoke with other taxidermist on questions i had.. My work is not as nice as some of these guys on here but better than some around here. But im a perfectionist also.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

These days it is a lot easier to be self taught but you must be patient and do a lot of your own work first.............over a couple of years not just a few mounts and then you hang out a sign.

Start on small stuff first............if you can skin a pheasant without cutting it to shreds your ready to cape a deer and do the needed work to assure eye's, nose and ears are ready for the tanner and will come back to you in mint shape for the mount. Don't take short cuts, earn your ability by learning and perfecting the basics and the hard stuff will be a breeze to work through. 

Taxidermy.net, look at videos, read from books and go to the competitions and take the seminars. Join the NTA and support your state taxidermy institutions. Take your time to learn, do not rush. Ask for constructive input from the pro's who have paid their dues and have earned the respect of other pro's.

First and formost enjoy the art before it becomes your pay check.:darkbeer: 

Bob


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i attended the Pennsylvania Institute of Taxidermy... they break up the school into birds fish and mammals...


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*yes sir i agree*

i agree with galpha on that1, my wifes mother hit a doe today and wow she was pretty with the summer coat i was going to mount her but her head was bangedup... roadrash..


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

buckeyeoutfiter said:


> i agree with galpha on that1, my wifes mother hit a doe today and wow she was pretty with the summer coat i was going to mount her but her head was bangedup... roadrash..


I do also. Thanks Bob for some great info.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

i am going to go to Missoula valley school of taxidermy next spring its a 5 week course in which you do 16 mounts including 3 gameheads its 4495 for the course i have been studying all the schools hardcore and this is the one i chose. The other one is second nature they have a 2 week lifesize mammal and 3 gamehead course for the same amount hope this steers you in the right direction.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*ttt*



GenesisAlpha said:


> These days it is a lot easier to be self taught but you must be patient and do a lot of your own work first.............over a couple of years not just a few mounts and then you hang out a sign.
> 
> Start on small stuff first............if you can skin a pheasant without cutting it to shreds your ready to cape a deer and do the needed work to assure eye's, nose and ears are ready for the tanner and will come back to you in mint shape for the mount. Don't take short cuts, earn your ability by learning and perfecting the basics and the hard stuff will be a breeze to work through.
> 
> ...


Yeah whaat he said!!School of hard knocks!(Also Breakthrough Magazine is awsume.)


----------



## killdoes (Jul 12, 2010)

Pennsylvania Institute of Taxidermy is the bests out there. You won't be disapointed.


----------



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

*Me too!*

I hae been looking at the Colorado institute of taxidermy training in canyon city. I'm not totaly shure on price but they break their whole program down Ito 4 two week sessions; birds, fish, game heads, and full body and rug mounts. I was looking at this because it's close and I ca do a 2 week session a year and still keep my job. Since your in AZ And it's in canyon city Colorado, it mitt not be a bad choice... I think a two week session is like 1500 to 2000, but do t quote me on the price, if you do the whole program at once, they give you a discount... And they take the GI bill, if you got that going forgot too


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

booppr said:


> I hae been looking at the Colorado institute of taxidermy training in canyon city. I'm not totaly shure on price but they break their whole program down Ito 4 two week sessions; birds, fish, game heads, and full body and rug mounts. I was looking at this because it's close and I ca do a 2 week session a year and still keep my job. Since your in AZ And it's in canyon city Colorado, it mitt not be a bad choice... I think a two week session is like 1500 to 2000, but do t quote me on the price, if you do the whole program at once, they give you a discount... And they take the GI bill, if you got that going forgot too


I think I have narrowed it down to the same place. I talked with a local taxidermist here that went to the same school. Would like to work with him some before I go but have not talked to him about that it yet. Soon as I get my elk hunt out of the way here in a couple week I will start the ball rolling on this.
Thanks for all the help guys it very much appreciated.


----------



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

DDaily said:


> I think I have narrowed it down to the same place. I talked with a local taxidermist here that went to the same school. Would like to work with him some before I go but have not talked to him about that it yet. Soon as I get my elk hunt out of the way here in a couple week I will start the ball rolling on this.
> Thanks for all the help guys it very much appreciated.


Sweet! Maybe if the stars align just right, might see you down there next year my vacation Is all taken up for this year too.


----------

